# is there anything out there?



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, I'm not for sure if this is the correct area to post this, however, I wasn't sure where else it would be. 
Basically, I'm looking for a database of sorts or any knowledge of a saw mill/lumber supplier near-ish to Hastings, NE. The closest I've heard of is almost 6 hours away. I'm trying to find Walnut at a reasonable price for a cradle that I plan to build for my sister-in-law. Her baby shower is in Jan and I'm not wanting to pay $28 for a 6ft. 1x6 at the local Menards. It's got to be cheaper through the little guy b=plus a better quality cut and finish for sure. Thanks for any info you can tell me. Hopefully I won't be driving 6 hours into Iowa. I'd settle for a 2 or maybe 3hr trip.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yellow pages?*

Have you checked any of these places out?
http://yellowpages.superpages.com/listings.jsp?CS=L&MCBP=true&C=Hardwood+lumber%2C+Hastings%2C++Nebraska&STYPE=S&search=Search
They may tell you who there supplier is and if he is local.
Also call Woodmizer's 800 no. and ask for owners nearby who will demonstrate or sell some of the wood they have milled. 
http://www.woodmizer.com/corporate/corporate.aspx


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You can always use the internet and find sources that will ship.

You can get from walllumber.com somewhat cheaper. Especially if they happen to have walnut on one of their specials.

George


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

From one of our fine sawmillers and moderators here, Daren: http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_a9976cb4/wp_a9976cb4.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's the NE list*



jeffreythree said:


> From one of our fine sawmillers and moderators here, Daren: http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_a9976cb4/wp_a9976cb4.html


 Native Lumber& Sawmill 
Planing | Moulding | Kiln Drying | Custom Sawing Litchfield, *NE* 







Nelson's Custom Milling and Tree Service 
Custom Sawing Fremont, *NE* 
68025







PINCH LTD. 
Custom Sawing Omaha, *NE* 
68152







R.J.K. Sawing 
Custom Sawing Ponca, *NE* 
68770





















L&S Custom 
Custom Sawing | Other Boelus, *NE* 
68820


----------



## Microtus (Jun 22, 2010)

jeffreythree said:


> From one of our fine sawmillers and moderators here, Daren: http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_a9976cb4/wp_a9976cb4.html


I must kill a half hour or better every time somebody posts that link. I love that site. Thank you.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Big Red Sawmill Palmyra, NE. That's about 15 mi. east of Lincoln on Hwy 2. Rough sawn, kiln dried great quality and reasonable prices.


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks to all, this helps a bunch. I didn't even think about trying yellowpages.com, sorry I guess it was a stupid question. Thanks for gathering it for me! I must be helpless:bangin:


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Greg,

Here is a guy in Litchfield about 70 miles from you His website looks interesting. Found him on the Grand Island craigslist.

Here is his website
http://www.nativelumber.net/

Bob


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

TMA Woodworks said:


> Hey Greg,
> Here is a guy in Litchfield about 70 miles from you His website looks interesting. Found him on the Grand Island craigslist.
> Here is his website
> http://www.nativelumber.net/
> Bob


Yep thanks, I've been meaning to contact him and then saw the same ad you are talking about as well and put his number in my phone, although I still haven't made time to call. Got to get that done here soon.


----------

